# Horse nervous in groups



## boots (Jan 16, 2012)

Welcome to the forum. Your English is no doubt better than my ability with whatever your primary language is. I am not going to assume French.

If your horse does not get much paddock time with other horses she may just be distracted and excited. You may need to increase her outdoor time. You may need to try riding out after she has worked. That pairs the trail riding with relaxation. You may need to get her very busy, when in the company of others. Changing direction and such.

She is still young and she may just need to mature a little more.

Best wishes.


----------



## Ethodressage (Apr 25, 2016)

boots said:


> Welcome to the forum. Your English is no doubt better than my ability with whatever your primary language is. I am not going to assume French.
> 
> If your horse does not get much paddock time with other horses she may just be distracted and excited. You may need to increase her outdoor time. You may need to try riding out after she has worked. That pairs the trail riding with relaxation. You may need to get her very busy, when in the company of others. Changing direction and such.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your advice, I'll try that and let her mature and yes she is turned out with other horses a few hours every day 

PS: It's French


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

I would not have guessed you were not a native English speaker!!

I agree that she just needs miles. I think taking her out with her experienced friend is great and would do more of that and make sure YOU are calm and quiet as well.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

your English is very good! marveilluse.

I think you just need to be patient. you horse is still a baby. logic does not apply in this case. be patient, be supportive, keep trying, and your good horse will become even better! Bon soit? (comment dit on "good luck" an Francais?)

je ne pue pas parlais que un petit pue de Francais. ( I am sure my French spelling e terrible!)


----------



## SeaBreezy (Jun 29, 2012)

I agree with the others. She is young and needs to build confidence. I would suggest riding her through her anxiousness. Don't stop to pat her or baby her if she starts getting nervous. The more she can get out on the trail and observe how the older, calmer horses behave, the more she will get more comfortable with it. Good luck!


----------



## Ethodressage (Apr 25, 2016)

tinyliny said:


> your English is very good! marveilluse.
> 
> I think you just need to be patient. you horse is still a baby. logic does not apply in this case. be patient, be supportive, keep trying, and your good horse will become even better! Bon soit? (comment dit on "good luck" an Francais?)
> 
> je ne pue pas parlais que un petit pue de Francais. ( I am sure my French spelling e terrible!)


Merveilleux

Good luck = bonne chance

Je ne parles qu'un petit peu de français


----------



## Ethodressage (Apr 25, 2016)

Thank you everyone for your advice


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I was on Mr. Jack, my green quarter horse last weekend....

He's was just exactly like what you described......

I figure he needs many wet saddle blankets......and long hard rides rather than short easy ones......

I don't think anything other than experience can fix this......and unfortunately, experience is what you get, right after you need it the most.....


----------



## karliejaye (Nov 19, 2011)

Just more time, and it may somewhat be in her nature to be excitable around fellow horses. 
I have a paint gelding who is turning 14 and STILL acts like a colt when out in a group for the first 15 minutes or so. I simply ride him through it and only get after him if he does something horrible like try to crow hop or bite one of the other horses. I carry on my conversation while he acts like a giraffe and piaffes along. He soon tires of it and settles down, but even at 14 he still likes to pull that nonsense!


But, in my experience _most_ horses just need miles and they grow out of it.


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Exactly..


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Do you have a friend with a horse who will be quiet on the trail and is willing to work with you?

If so, start out working your mare in the arena like you normally would. For the last 10 minutes or so of your workout, have your friend come into the arena with the other horse. See how she reacts (I know you said normally she is confident enough to ignore other horses in the arena). 

Then, see if you can get her to walk along behind, beside, and in front of the other horse (like a 'trail ride' inside). Does she get excited then? If so, work her until she isn't reactive. Once she is quiet in the arena, open the gate and walk around outside.. eventually working up to actually going out on trail in a calm fashion with the buddy, building up how long/far you go gradually.

This could happen in a single ride or take many sessions to work into being able to wander around the parking lot quietly, etc. I find it much easier to start in their comfort zone and work up versus trying to get their brain back once it's gone out on trail.


----------



## Smilie (Oct 4, 2010)

tinyliny said:


> your English is very good! marveilluse.
> 
> I think you just need to be patient. you horse is still a baby. logic does not apply in this case. be patient, be supportive, keep trying, and your good horse will become even better! Bon soit? (comment dit on "good luck" an Francais?)
> 
> je ne pue pas parlais que un petit pue de Francais. ( I am sure my French spelling e terrible!)



Not all of us in Canada are bi lingual, and many of us have a second language that is not French
I did take French for 5 years in high school, but my second language is German, thus , I did not guess French, but perhaps an inside track of info?
OOPs, did see it is French , in another post. I won't try to practice my French though!
Good advice already given, I would ride her out by herself, until she is very solid, and looks to you as her leader. Many young horses, if just ridden with another horse, before that complete trust in the rider is established, will get excited, wanting to be with that other horse, getting upset if that horse get a few feet in front
bienvenue!


----------



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Agree with the group. She's still a youngster. Time and miles. 
Bet she will be a dandy trail buddy with more experience!


----------



## Yogiwick (Sep 30, 2013)

gunslinger said:


> I was on Mr. Jack, my green quarter horse last weekend....
> 
> He's was just exactly like what you described......
> 
> ...


Best life quote EVER


----------



## Ethodressage (Apr 25, 2016)

Thanks a lot!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I just want to comment that I wish my horse was confident riding out alone. She is great with other horses (usually), but a nervous wreck out alone. Your horse sounds like she will end up being a great horse after a lot of miles on the trail. Meanwhile, hang on tight.


----------

